

Any other program that at least comes close to YC? - commaander

Is there any other program than YC that has a similarly high reputation. Maybe Techstars or 500Startups. I heard that those programs are quite good but not very good compared to YC.
======
cj
I did YC in 2012 and am in Techstars NYC currently with a new company.

YC's reputation is probably 2x stronger than Techstars, but that doesn't
directly translate to a 2x higher value-add.

Both programs are _a lot_ different and will jumpstart your company. They've
both been 100% worth it.

Note: Techstars programs between cities can be dramatically different
(different people running each city), so I can only speak for Techstars NYC.

------
davidw
Techstars has produced several fairly successful companies:

[http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/](http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/)

Doesn't seem bad to me.

------
commaander
Ok, I get it. What about 500 startups?

But you're right Being in Boston or Boulder can be quite different.

------
haidrali
Kickstarter, Inc. and angellist

